# Monster Buck Road Kill



## darenlwsn (Dec 22, 2008)

One of my friends posted this picture up on Facebook today. He said this buck was hit today at Friendship Road and Buford Hwy. Has anyone heard about it, and no where this is? If this is in Florida.....holly %@#*!!!!!!!


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

I saw it a few weeks ago. Killed in Jackson. I dont believe it though


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

It was also posted on GON as killed on the road behind the KIA Plant south of Atlanta. 

I think the buck is actually alive and running around, laying down broadside until someone stops and takes a picture then running off. More or less he's playing tricks on a bunch of people. 



.


----------



## darenlwsn (Dec 22, 2008)

I figured it was floating around already, probably photo shopped garbage pic!


----------



## Slip Knot (Apr 24, 2009)

This deer has been rumored from Maine to Florida.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

The email I got a few months ago was from Massachusetts.....


----------



## younghunter (Feb 23, 2011)

theres a bunch of storys behind that buck so who knows but a stud for suree


----------



## bighunter1 (Feb 11, 2011)

That looks fake fellas. Look at the body and the road. Looks like someone glued a picture of a deer to a picture of a road, I say photo shopped junk...


----------



## tjwstang (Dec 26, 2010)

well guys i killed him with my lawn mower when cuting my yard damn 0 turn mowers lol....but i did kill a 400 lb hog saturday on my lease


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Bloody face and intact horns? cars bust up horns when you run over the head...a buddy totaled his dodge last winter just south of Opp AL on an 8 point. And the horns were busted up bad.


----------



## Doomsday (Jun 30, 2010)

tjwstang said:


> but i did kill a 400 lb hog saturday on my lease


Just talk without a photo...


----------



## Pigsdaddy (Jun 13, 2009)

That pic has sure made the rounds. It was on the Ohio Sportsman forum back around Nov-Dec time frame stating it was killed somewhere up there. It was a stud no matter where it went down.


----------

